# Whats wrong with AIRBAGIT.com



## gotjuice? (Nov 5, 2002)

What experience with airbagit.com you have? I looking at purchasing airbags from them for a 1999 Honda Civic. I read allot people have problems with them. But what exactly. beside customer service? I have a dealer here in Trinidad a good friend of mines and i have seen all the cars he did with their bags and really it doesnt have any problems. So im wondering what specifically is peoples problems. They are the only company to offer 1/2 port airbags as well a complete 1/2" system if i wanted with 1/2" valves. As compared to 1/4" easystreet bags with 1/2" lines and 3/8" valves??? I really dont understand this. Also allot of people are saying this will not matter. But that is not true. I have seen a heavy bmw with a 1/2" strut bags and system with a 2 gallon tank lift faster than a normal sedan with a 3/8" line and system with a 5 gallon tank lift slower and thats a lighter car. I really just want my car to lift faster and drop faster than a normal system without running the higher pressure.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Here you go. 1/4" NPT thread to 1/2" Airbrake line fitting.



























Notice the inner diameter does not shrink.



Now in regards to chassistech/aim/bla bla bla.. We dont sell or install chassistech engineered products or promote them. Low quality products that have way too many problems. I can give you a list of customers phone numbers who would be glad to give you their first had experience with the products.

I am not saying this just to get a sale, to me it does not matter where you purchase your parts from, I am just trying to help you out and get good quality parts so im being 100% honset with you. I have had valves leak, struts leak oil, noisy struts, struts snap, cheap fittings, no leader lines for the struts, tanks leaking.. etc.. the list goes on.

Check these links out.

http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f35/i-just-c...-um-wow-189511/


Good luck.


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 23 2007, 09:28 AM~7334730
> *Notice the inner diameter does not shrink.
> Now in regards to chassistech/aim/bla bla bla.. We dont sell or install chassistech engineered products or promote them. Low quality products that have way too many problems. I can give you a list of customers phone numbers who would be glad to give you their first had experience with the products.
> 
> ...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SeveNineImpala_@Feb 23 2007, 02:09 PM~7336477
> *
> *


x2, although they have that wide selection it's still doesn't matter cause their products suck, so it's pointless.


----------



## gotjuice? (Nov 5, 2002)

Phatz, thanks for your contribution so far. So in that pic that fitting is used where?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

shitty customer service, shitty made parts, they will most likely send you the wrong stuff. when you say its the wrong stuff they will argue and say your wrong, when they decide they screwed up you will mail it back they do not cover shipping they will hit you with a restocking fee, even though its their own fault i can also give you a list of people that have been screwed by them 

streetsourcemag. com ask around


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gotjuice?_@Feb 23 2007, 06:01 PM~7338091
> *Phatz, thanks for your contribution so far. So in that pic that fitting is used where?
> *


in the strut bag port. It will allow you to run a 1/2" line on the 1/4" ported strut bags.

since you want to lift it up faster without a high pressure, add that fitting into your strut bag port. From there just get a 1/2" set-up, although you may want to get a 1/2" fill - 3/8" dump combo. 1/2" dumps are pretty harsh and fast. 3/8" should be enough for a quick and controlled drop so that your not banging on the ground.


----------



## gotjuice? (Nov 5, 2002)

So the actual inside diameter on the port is the same on the airlines. So thats like saying it will be a 1/2" system? Up until the valves of course.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gotjuice?_@Feb 23 2007, 08:27 PM~7338996
> *So the actual inside diameter on the port is the same on the airlines. So thats like saying it will be a 1/2" system? Up until the valves of course.
> *


no. the actual size is 1/4", but by using that fitting, you are able to increase the air volume going to the air strut. Which allows for a faster lift at less pressure. I wouldn't go past 150-175 psi on those strut bags though. They aren't really meant for much speed, they were more intended for performance in ride qulity (basically replacing the use of air cylinders).


----------



## sixdsixgalaxie (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Juice, 
Please Don't waste your time and money by patronizing the idiots @ Airbagit.com, go somewhere else, anywhere else, just don't go there. I purchased my so called "kit" for my 66 Gal through them and got stung big time. let me break down the problems I had with them in a list for you.

[]_*1. Ordered upgrade 5 gallon aluminum tank w/ kit, It did'nt come. Had to call and complain, they sent me one, Wrong color, Color I ordered was out of stock. Ok, After hooked up, it has pin hole in weld because it was never pressure checked! they won't take it back because I had it longer than a month here in a stinking box.

2. The 3/8 NPT fittings they sent me are JUNK! all of them leak except for 1 or 2, once again, I had the stuff longer than a month, so no return! So that's another $100 to go re-purchase quality DOT fittings at Napa or other reputable place. They must expect you to have your car ripped apart and waiting for the kit to arrive or something.

3. They called it a "kit". We ended up re-fabbing their complete mounting system just so it would fit correctly. All the Wiring was too short to run to my battery, so I had to go re-purchase that @ Radio Shack

4. Instructions? If you are planning on doing the install yourself and it's your first time? Forget Instructions. All you have to go on is the basic universal half-azz diagrams in their catalog. It's the same exact stuff that they refer you to on their Tech page, and good luck finding it in that mess.

5. Technical Support? They claim to have a tech dept. but every time I called with a question, for some reason, sales always intercepted with short/ common sense answers, beyond that, no Tech support.*_[]


So did anything good become of my purchase? My 2600# bags are nice quality, as are the guages. The 3/4 hp. pump is cheap looking, but works, The car goes up and down 1 wheel at a time. Underpowered Kit + Heavy Azz Car = Slooow response. I think I'm going to adapt 2 SCUBA tanks into the system. That'll make her stand up. I hope I was of some help.

 <a href=\'http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2553962\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2553962</a>


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

#1 THEY SUCK

#2 YOU DONT NEED 1/2" VALVES TO MAKE A HONDA FAST


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Feb 24 2007, 08:19 AM~7341583
> *#1 THEY SUCK
> 
> #2 YOU DONT NEED 1/2" VALVES TO MAKE A HONDA FAST
> *


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

I wanted to stay out of this b/c I know so many pple would respond. CHECK THIS OUT!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...sult_type=posts

I think every one of this members posts are concering something he has to replace or fix that he bought from AIM. If you want to go through the same thing as him, GO FOR IT.


----------



## jandaman (Oct 7, 2004)

i was using their touchscreen controller for my airride setup and it would start doing shit on its own so it had to be replaced. Instead of sending a working unit, they offered to send me their latest and greatest unit for my setup. It was a big computer that barely fit my glovebox that was windows based. I thought they were being a good company since the system was retailing for $1500 but it was a piece of junk. They forgot to send the software cd so it took forever to explain to the boneheads what I needed. Since it's windows based pc, it takes about 2 minutes before you can even lift the car after starting up. POS products and service and now i'm looking for a new controller after already wasting $500+
They don't even sell those 2 items that I have anymore


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I ordered a plug and play system and I got a bootleg version of what they had advertised . FALSE advertisement from there catelog . 
Plus the shitty system leaked from EVERYWHERE .

There 24 volt compressor battery system is crap . 

Fittings suck .

Touch screens suck . 

just my 3 cents .


----------



## gotjuice? (Nov 5, 2002)

Ok fellas just to update you all i ordered my system from Rob today. So im a convinced customer! Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

wise decision man


----------



## gflex (Sep 26, 2006)

Yea chassitech sucks got some airstuts from them and they been leaking like a mother! The kits they sell arent well thought out either and dont bother calling them with any questions.

Stick with the people you know have been around and arent going anywhere, and thats your boys here at layitlow.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

Everything they sent me fucking sucks. I want to kill myself, i just wanna drive my fuckin car and cant cuz it wont hold air. Dammit


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

in this industry you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

that is the truth. now my car is gonna sit becuz i dont have the money to fix it. dammit.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i feel with everyone here about Chassis Tech 

we get stuff all the time from them and i hear first hand what some people have said then i get some people say they are the best and have no problems

but every time i recieve something from them something is wrong or not complete 

i have no control on what we sell at the shop but i'm not using it on my ride


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

dont spend your time or money on airbagit.com i did when i first started doing bags because they hace really good advertising and bolt on kits for everything. when i got the kit i had to cut and re-weld all the brackets the compressor needed an external oiler the tank was only three gallons all the fittings were plastic and would leak. i had one fitting break in half and hit my leg at 150 psi. they dont warranty shit 
go to airassisted.com or call 1-866 FUK-NLOW they will get you what you need and have the best product at the best price.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Apr 7 2007, 06:58 PM~7639172
> *in this industry you really do get what you pay for.
> *


yeah, but unfortuntly cheap sells and you dont learn that untill you have had cheap products :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

look at the aim add with matt's green s10 dancer. saying it has cylinders...it DOES NOT! and they show it bunny hoppin and say our controll arms power gauges hopper...
bunch of bull shit, true he has there uppers. but thats not enough to say shit about it. 
mainly they are crooks that need 1000 names.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

there gay and there also gay, bad customer service, those ******* black listed me


----------

